# Penelope Kidded



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so excited.

Penelope kidded on Friday. I worked late about 15 minutes, and of all days also. :sigh:

I came home jumped out of the truck and I hear a doe YELLING. I went in grabbed my coveralls, kidding box and RAN out. I looked around and Lucy was just looking at me. (she is the one I new was going first, she was ready to drop). I look around and all be, it is Penelope. She was standing and started to clean the baby. I missed it by only a minute or three  I am sure she was doing the final push when I heard her yelling.

Got mom and baby in the barn, helped mom (FF) clean the doe just a little, like the nose and things. Stayed around and gave the baby Nutri drench and got mom Molassed water. 
The best part of all this as the baby got up with the new legs and I was helping. (it's a doe)  She is a keeper for sure. Mom's Cashmere is about 4" long (That is really rare but not heard of). Mom was butting the baby a bit and pawing at her. I was getting a little worried but all was well. So meet Jewel


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute...congrats....    :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cute story and ADORABLE doeling! Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars: :leap: Congrats!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful! She's adorable! Love her name too.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:stars:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations.. She's a cutie!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Sounds like she's a keeper!!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Sounds like a great mama! Congrats!


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations! Bummer that you missed it but so glad she had a healthy delivery! Cute!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is a wonderful mom. 

I will have to post a few more pictures, she is so darn cute.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would love to see more pics of the little cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> She is a wonderful mom.
> 
> I will have to post a few more pictures, she is so darn cute.


 :hi5: :thumb:


----------

